# Knitca is offering this Baby Hat pattern for free - so cute!



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

http://www.knitca.com/sites/www.knitca.com/files/cutie_hat.pdf


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Have downloaded the pattern.


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

Love it! Think I'm going to make it in Christmas colors for the granddaughters of a friend!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

It is a cutie... thanks lots! My little grand-niece and -nephew will love it.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

VERY cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

for some odd re4ason I cannot get into that site. It keeps telling me it is FOREBIDDEN....Any ideas would be helpful. Thank-you


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

That really is a cutie- thanks!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Perhaps the problem is my original link takes you directly to the PDF.
Try this; they don't have a lot of free patterns anyway. The one you're looking for is called 'Cutie Hat'.
http://www.knitca.com/freepatterns


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

KnitNorth said:


> Perhaps the problem is my original link takes you directly to the PDF.
> Try this; they don't have a lot of free patterns anyway. The one you're looking for is called 'Cutie Hat'.
> http://www.knitca.com/freepatterns


As soon as I try to enter the site a big 403 forbidden comes up.
Thank-you for trying to help though..Marilyn


----------



## Ginette Alice (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. :lol:


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Really? That's strange. Perhaps if you just tried Google'ing knitca, then click on their home page in the list you are presented.
I see your home is Canada and Knitca is a Canadian site.
Good luck!


----------



## Irene H (Nov 19, 2012)

Very cute. Thanks for the FYI. Definitely on my save list.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

This hat is adorable! Thanks for the link!


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

marilyngf said:


> As soon as I try to enter the site a big 403 forbidden comes up.
> Thank-you for trying to help though..Marilyn


Try this link

http://www.knitca.com/catalog/13

Top of page click on green Free Patterns


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

That still won't let me in I never have problems with other sites..guess this one doesn't like me.


didough said:


> Try this link
> 
> http://www.knitca.com/catalog/13
> 
> Top of page click on green Free Patterns


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

marilyngf said:


> That still won't let me in I never have problems with other sites..guess this one doesn't like me.


Sending you a PM, so I can send you the PDF direct - Di


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank-you so much...I finally was able to download this pattern. Special thanks to didough for sending it to me.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

marilyngf said:


> Thank-you so much...I finally was able to download this pattern. Special thanks to didough for sending it to me.


My thanks to KnitNorth for original link - Di


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Love it! got to make this one.


----------

